# Zuchuini/Yellow squash bake w/Qview



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

I ran into some nice young zuchini and yelow squash at the market this wknd. Sort of did a semi peel to them like the one on the left.


some butter in the pan, thinly sliced,salt and pepper and a liberal application of Spicehunters chef's shake.


in the smoker til tender




thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks great, erain!  I likes squash.


----------



## alx (Mar 22, 2009)

That lookks excellent.I will not have garden fresh till august, but i have a few butternut left i pulled in sept.Definetly tell you could cook some mean campfire grub-kudos.


----------



## davenh (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice plate Erain! We usually do the squash on the grill, but got me wanting to try it out in the smoker. That hunk of meat in the middle looks perfect 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 22, 2009)

You have just married my two favorite veggies together, erain ... and topped with bacon I'm sure it's just that much better!! I'm headed to the farmer's market tomorrow to pickup some zucchini and squash to try this!!


----------

